# First Keeper Snook (shame not season)



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Was fishing at a bridge in South Palm Beach county, for snapper, using frozen mullet halves, on a sliding sinker rig, with a 4oz bank sinker 50lbs flouro leader and 4/0 circle hook, on a torium 30 (my mutton setup). This baby decided she wanted it more then a mutton did...nice fight too...to bad it's not snook season...she was 31.5" T/L...

Here is a pic, snapped a quick pic and released her! Didn't want to, but I am a man of the law, so gotta do whats right!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on the snook nice fish!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice feesh!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

SH--Way to go, nice fish man! Next time try to hold those big snook your going to release in a horizontal position for a photo.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> SH--Way to go, nice fish man! Next time try to hold those big snook your going to release in a horizontal position for a photo.


Yeah I thought about that after I revived her....she swam away fine though. I swear....it never fails...When I try to catch a snook, I can't catch one, when I try to catch a mutton, I catch a snook!  Oh well, not complaining to much, it's been a while since I felt a pull like that on my torium!!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

SnookMook said:


> Next time try to hold those big snook your going to release in a horizontal position for a photo.


Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is holding the fish horizontally easier on the fish?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

adp29934 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is holding the fish horizontally easier on the fish?


Yes, it puts less stress on their internal organs.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Congratulation on your catch - That snook must be very hungry man. He ate a DEAD shrimp and 4oz sinker 2 feet in front - I never heard of it before.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

adp29934 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is holding the fish horizontally easier on the fish?


There is also quite a bit of research which indicates vertical suspension damages their jaw musculature and such. Between the internal organs and the jaw research, I'd just assume give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------

